# Harbor Freight 7-Ton Electric Splitter



## DanCorcoran (May 28, 2011)

For those who may be interested (I know many aren't): 

I received a Harbor Freight in-store (not online or phone) flyer today with a coupon for the splitter.  Regular price is $449, with coupon is $399.  Also in the flyer is a 20% off coupon (which can't be combined with other coupons).  For those who can do math, use the 20% coupon and get the splitter for $359...offer is good through June 30.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 29, 2011)

This is a 115 volt splitter run on 15 amp service(standard plug on splitter, unless they changed it). I have a 4 ton Ryobi that draws about as much as you can on 15 amp service. Provided that Ryobi specs are accurate, the only way you can get 7 tons out of this is 1, if it has a 2 stage pump or 2, if it has a low volume pump. Either way, this sounds like it will be real slow or not 7 ton, Randy


----------



## weatherguy (May 30, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> This is a 115 volt splitter run on 15 amp service(standard plug on splitter, unless they changed it). I have a 4 ton Ryobi that draws about as much as you can on 15 amp service. Provided that Ryobi specs are accurate, the only way you can get 7 tons out of this is 1, if it has a 2 stage pump or 2, if it has a low volume pump. Either way, this sounds like it will be real slow or not 7 ton, Randy



Singed, I'm in the process of deciding whether to go with the Harbor Freight (didnt know about the coupon, thanks Dan) or a 5 ton for $249 on sale at TSC. Sounds to me like Im better off getting the 5 ton.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 30, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Singed Eyebrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggest you read all of the reviews on the HF website as well as the TSC reviews before deciding.  Several people mentioned that their splitter wouldn't work as soon as they got it.  I wonder in these cases if they, a) didn't open the relief valve before using it, or b) didn't use a heavy enough extension cord, causing a voltage drop at the splitter.  

Seems like there's no middle ground on the reviews...either folks loved it or it wouldn't work.  That's what makes me think they might not have read or followed instructions (one guy said his wouldn't work when he plugged it into a power strip; kept popping the circuit breaker.  Duh.).


----------



## fsr4538 (May 30, 2011)

I bought the five ton splitter from Home Dept (Homelite)  It works well.  However, I picked up a large load of black locust and it would not handle much of this.  The wood was just too dense.  I ended up buying the Huskee 22 ton from TSC for 999.00 and am going to sell my electric.

If you are going to regularly handle anything tough or the volume of work is above a cord or two per year, I would go gas.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 30, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Singed Eyebrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weatherguy, Thats probably what I would do. I just wanted to convey that if someone was selling a true 7 ton 110 volt splitter it would most likely have a 2 stage pump. The first stage would be necessarily weak & most anything would cause a kickdown to 2nd stage. These would be really slow on 2nd stage. My Ryobi is not real fast as it is. There is a 220 volt splitter line made & something I might consider in the future, Randy


----------



## mayhem (May 31, 2011)

The cycle time on my TSC Speeco 5 ton unit is very comparable to that on the 3 separate 22 ton Huskee splitters I've borrowed in the last couple years.  Thus far the little elctric has done all I've asked it to do, except anything thats particularly knotty, stringy or just plain oddly shaped enough that it won't sit in the splitter.  18" red oak, 15-16" hard maple, 12-15" yellow and white birch all have been simple drop it in the cralde and pop it open operations.

I did have issues with mine not starting initially.  I beleive it was the cheap extension cord I was using.  Haven't had a problem since.  I'd say I've run around a cord through it since I got it in the winter, have to do my 7 cords+ very soon, but time is the ultimate non-renewable resource.


----------



## Stax (May 31, 2011)

Folks:

I'm not hear to bash electric splitters, but they only make sense to purchase if...

1.  Your wood supply only consists of 12" rounds and smaller.  They can't handle anything larger.  I don't know about you, but I don't need a splitter for anything smaller than a 12 incher.
2.  You like SLOW firewood production.
3.  You like using electricity.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 31, 2011)

Rcrozier said:
			
		

> Folks:
> 
> I'm not hear to bash electric splitters, but they only make sense to purchase if...
> 
> ...



  1) The videos I've seen, the reviews I've read, and the user comments on this bulletin board show many of the electric splitters handling rounds larger than 12", but most of the splitters don't promise to handle anything larger;

  2)  I'll be 66 years old in a few months, but I'm in good physical condition (freestyle swimming 4-5 miles per week, walking 7-8 miles per week).  But I find that splitting everything by hand is causing me shoulder pain.  No point in accelerating any future problems by continuing this;

  3)  My woodstove is at a vacation cabin.  I'll use a cord a season at most, all of which is on my wooded 7-acre lot.  As to slow splitting, I'm retired and am not in any hurry;

  4)  I much prefer plugging in a quiet electric splitter to hauling gasoline and changing the oil on a noisy, smelly gasoline engine.  The electric is also easier to move by hand and takes less storage space. 

In short, I completely agree with your list and appreciate you helping people decide when an electric splitter might be right for them!


----------



## mayhem (May 31, 2011)

1) They're underrated.  To be fair, I don't have any stringy elm, but it'll do 15-18 inch rounds with some bogging.
2) Slow is relative.  The cycle time on my 5 ton electric is the same as the 22 Huskee gas powered splitter.
3) Electricity costs alot less than gas.  Running my splitter for an hour non stop costs a quarter's worth of electricity.

I'll readily admit that an electric splitter is more limiting than a big gas powered one, but at 1/4 the price they are legitimately in range for those who simply don't have the funds or storage for a big gas splitter.  I find also that easily 90% of my wood is under 15-16" diameter.  I rarely get the opportunities for really big logs...those I can noddle wiht the saw into 2-4 pieces and let the electric take over.


----------



## Kenster (May 31, 2011)

I have considered an electric - especially the five ton SpeeCo at TSC and I may still have to go that route unless I can convince at least one of my neighbor/friends to go in with me on a gas hydraulic.   Working on a three man partnership.  Neither of us can really justify owning a big splitter on our own.

I can get the SpeeCo electric for $250 but will have to spend at least $100 on a ten gauge 100 foot long extension cord to reach out to my work area.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jun 2, 2011)

Rcrozier said:
			
		

> Folks:
> 
> I'm not hear to bash electric splitters, but they only make sense to purchase if...
> 
> ...




They make big splits small.if thats what you need.


----------



## Stax (Jun 2, 2011)

Mayhem, point taken.  Guess I'm just frustrated with the fact that I spent around $300 bucks on one that I barely use.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 28, 2011)

LOL - funny that someone bashes electric splitters.

Bought the 5Ton TaskForce a few years ago - did about 5 cords last year - I threw everything at it.
It handled 90% of what I threw at it except knotty stuff.
I did 21" red oak too...yes some of it I had to flip around to split but it all went eventually.
Due to my stupidity I didn't tighten the nuts on the ramrod guide bars...until one day they backed off.
I went to go split and off the nut went...and cause the guide rod to become detached - the ramrod bent like a pickle.
Its sitting in my basement.  I think I can fix it - someday.

I couldn't resist today - I used a coupon from Harbor Freight for their 7Ton unit - for $319 - cant beat that.
I used it today (ahead of the impending storm) and did 1/2 cord worth.
It was noticeably more powerful when I used a shorter electric cord - although I am sure I'm still loosing power on the narrow gauge.

Comparing the TF with the HF - I'd say its hard to tell the difference - despite the 5Ton vs 7Ton rating respectively.

Bang for the buck the TF wins if you can get it on sale at the big box store.

Anyone considering an electric shouldn't hesitate.
And its nice and quiet.

I got the chainsaw running and its all set to go deal with Irene.

-John


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Sep 24, 2011)

wanted to follow up on the 7ton HF unit I purchased.   Found a comment on youtube that if you hold the handle half way it goes into super speed.
Okay not super speed but it more than doubles the pace when lever is fully depressed.
Funny that the fast mode is never mentioned in the manual.
Oddly enough the HF motor says 10AMP and my TF motor says 15AMP.
Maybe something to do with the HF having a dual speed motor I dont know.
But the fast mode gets me to the log size quicker then I just depress the lever all the way to get into slow speed/high tonnage mode.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought the Pow'R'kraft 7-ton dual speed electric splitter.  It looks just like the Harbor Freight model, except the HF lacks the shields on the sides, but the HF has larger wheels.  In any case, the PRk has two speeds and it operates (as described in its instruction manual) just as you describe for the HF:  lever partially depressed is faster with less power, fully depressed is slower with max power.  I really like mine...works great.


----------



## bpirger (Sep 24, 2011)

Every now and then I do something that is different than every time before...and seams somehow surreal.  Splitting wood on a splitter without all the noise and without the smell of exhaust (at all), would indeed be surreal and very welcome!  Must be nice to be able to talk while splitting....


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 23, 2011)

I"m still snooping around old threads trying to decide.  I had zeroed in on the Lowes Task Force, I like the looks in the pictures...I'd like to see on in the "flesh".  There is a nearby Lowes, I'll try to get there to look.

The Task Force did have a recall, and there may be a class action suite going on it, but it appears the tool is again available.  I think the fix is a warning label telling the operator to keep fingers out of the piston travel, in this case I read that to mean a handle area at the return stop.  That said, the HF tool looks heavier duty, has a lot more oil capacity (that must be good for something...maybe more piston travel).  

Home Depot didn't have any Ryobi or other electric splitters on the "floor".  I think the October snow and many broken trees in NJ this year put a run on these low cost splitters.  That is what is driving me in that direction, I have a few trees and big branches down and have cut them to length and now need to split.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 23, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a larger electric splitter this place has them. http://www.ramsplitter.com/
I do not have any experience with them. Just pointing out that they have them. I am considering their 20 ton. I have the capability of the 220 hook up and it will take logs up to 26". My boiler will take wood up to 26" so I like to cut my wood around 23-24. But they have 12, 16, and 20 ton. I like the fact that there is a lot less noise. And don't have to put gas and oil through them. Less maintenance, etc. Something to consider.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 23, 2011)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> I"m still snooping around old threads trying to decide.  I had zeroed in on the Lowes Task Force, I like the looks in the pictures...I'd like to see on in the "flesh".  There is a nearby Lowes, I'll try to get there to look.
> 
> The Task Force did have a recall, and there may be a class action suite going on it, but it appears the tool is again available.  I think the fix is a warning label telling the operator to keep fingers out of the piston travel, in this case I read that to mean a handle area at the return stop.  That said, the HF tool looks heavier duty, has a lot more oil capacity (that must be good for something...maybe more piston travel).
> 
> Home Depot didn't have any Ryobi or other electric splitters on the "floor".  I think the October snow and many broken trees in NJ this year put a run on these low cost splitters.  That is what is driving me in that direction, I have a few trees and big branches down and have cut them to length and now need to split.



The Task Force had a pinch point created by the end of the ram moving past the stationary handle on the end. It is basically the same splitter as the Ryobi (and Homelite and so many others) in different clothing. They are all manufactured by the same Chinese company, the motor and beam details give it away. On the others, the handle is attached to the ram and moves with it, so no pinch point. I have the Homelite branded model and love it. I'm always leary of the electric stuff from HF, too many stories of short lives. YMMV


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought my brother-in-law the ryobi and have used it a few times,  I own the task force (it broke due to my own negligence) and I own and use the HF unit at present.
I think the TF is hands down the best bang for the buck but the frame of the HF is heavier duty.
A label comparison of the motors for the TF vs the HF is interesting - the motor appears to be stronger on the TF and could be why I think both are similar in tonnage.
So the HF rated at 7 tons is comparable to the TF rated at 5 tons based on my own usage.
The nice thing about the HF is that it appears to have an undocumented two speed motor which gets the ram up to the wood a bit quicker.
I would definitely buy a protection plan with either unit if available.
Use the shortest possible extension cord as possible or none if close to a service outlet - it makes a noticeable difference.
I mentioned the Ryobi....I just think that would come in last place of the three mentioned here and probably comparable to the HomeLite.
I am no expert...and all splitters are easier than a maul.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 23, 2011)

For what it's worth, I bought the Homelite 5T from Home Cheapo last April, and have spent the time since activey trying to break it.  I have a yard full of black locust, much of which fell down in Irene.

So far, I have put 4-5 cords through it, and the only stuiff it did not split was stuff that has no business being split in the first place.  Cycle time?  Yeah, it's slow.  Usually, it's irrelevant to me because I'm out on the back forty with a coffee and a cigar, so a slow cycle time means more alone-time.

So, got a big stack of hickory and cherry rounds waiting- we'll see how it does.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 23, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I bought the Homelite 5T from Home Cheapo last April, and have spent the time since activey trying to break it.  I have a yard full of black locust, much of which fell down in Irene.
> 
> So far, I have put 4-5 cords through it, and the only stuiff it did not split was stuff that has no business being split in the first place.  Cycle time?  Yeah, it's slow.  Usually, it's irrelevant to me because I'm out on the back forty with a coffee and a cigar, so a slow cycle time means more alone-time.
> 
> So, got a big stack of hickory and cherry rounds waiting- we'll see how it does.



Ive split 3 cords of red oak and maple so far with my homelite and like you its split everything Ive thrown at it except stuff that shouldnt be split, knotty crotches and such. Its slower than using my fiskars but less wear and tear on my shoulder.


----------



## ClassicSWC (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought a Homelite 5ton model back in August and have put 4-5 cords of hackberry through it. I put rounds and half rounds on it that were at the limit of my lifting capability and it worked fine. Didn't go thru everything, but by far the majority of it.

One little tip with that machine is to put a 2x4 under the end of it so the that the end is slightly raised. The bleed screw leaked on mine when is was sitting level.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 23, 2011)

ClassicSWC said:
			
		

> One little tip with that machine is to put a 2x4 under the end of it so the that the end is slightly raised. The bleed screw leaked on mine when is was sitting level.



+1.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I did get by Lowes and they have the TF on the floor.  It look "nice" and is heavy.  The owner manual was even there and still I can't figure out how the hydraulic piston works, it must "pull" the traveling ram part.  One thing I am looking for is a splitter that will close the gap between the fully extended splitter ran and the splitter knife.  My manual leaves about 12" and with fresh Birch (have due to storm damage) that isn't far enough to get the 18" log split.  The fibers of the Birch just stretch across the opening.

I see a scale on the TF side bar, does anyone know how far the traveling ram goes up that bar?  From the little I know from looking at bottle jacks and the like, the travel can't be farther than the height of the "bottle", unless it is telescoped somehow.  As said, I couldn't see the "bottle" on the TF at Lowes even though it was on the floor. 

Lowes is the closest to me (5 miles) then Home Depot (8 miles) and HD didn't have anything on the floor to look at, Tractor Supply (10 miles) and Harbor Freight (25 miles).  So, Lowes is the nearest and I know they will stand behind the product.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 24, 2011)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> One thing I am looking for is a splitter that will close the gap between the fully extended splitter ran and the splitter knife.



I have one of those... It's a chunk of PT 4x4 stuck in the channel of the splitter.  Works wonders.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, and right I've used "shims" but with my manual splitter the extra pumping is too much.. I guess the electric moves fast enough that the forward, stop, back up, install shim, go forward again isn't such a big extra labor.  I hadn't thought about having a piece of PT 4x4 handy that is a good idea - if it doesn't crush.

I had gotten a response saying that the Ryobi/Homelite 5 Ton may have only 6" of so go gap when the ram hits the end-of-travel.  The Harbor Freight manual I have it is over 10", enough to leave the "split" too much for a pull apart by hand, at least my hand.  But I'm a small guy, 6'6" and 250, well more like 238 as I've been working on getting my weight down.  I watched some more videos on youtube and it appears the ram on the electric splitters does get closer to the knife than on my current equipment. 

Anyway, thanks, I use a minute tomorrow to cut a chunk of 4x4 for my next splitting session, which may be after I purchase an electric splitter.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a chunk of a 4 x 4 but I also cut a couple different size rounds, sometimes I fit a 2 inch piece in between and thats enough.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 24, 2011)

I was curious about it, here is a video I found on youtube of the splitter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToryqEXI4j8

It sounds loud, but does the job.... Ill stick to my splitting wedge.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 24, 2011)

maverick06 said:
			
		

> I was curious about it, here is a video I found on youtube of the splitter
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToryqEXI4j8
> 
> It sounds loud, but does the job.... Ill stick to my splitting wedge.



That one looks identical to my Homelite as far as the push head, ram attachments and motor. It sounds exactly the same, a little noisy, but you can hold a conversation while running it. My Homelite moves faster, that may be how they came up with the extra tonnage. I believe I have heard mention of a two-stage pump on these, but it doesn't look like that is the case here. A two-stage pump would cause the ram to move more quickly with no load, then slow down (and increase pressure) when it loads up. I do like the hand-truck style handles and bigger wheels. Since this one appears to be manufactured by the same company as the Ryobi/Homelite, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. The price I'm finding for this one is $100 more than the Homelite at HD, but availablity may be an issue.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 24, 2011)

MrWhoopee,

In Northern CA, I assume you burn mostly softwoods.  Has that been your splitting experience?  I assume pine/fir/spruce... split easier than most hardwoods, but I don't know for sure.  I have many white pine on my property along with other softwoods.  This gives me some of that wood for fires just from property maintenance, not any wood harvesting.  Do you (electric) split green or wait for the rounds to dry a little?  

I like the wheels on the HF splitter, and indeed the 7 ton it is advertized to be a two speed - I don't know that HF offers a 5 ton.  I recall it being a manual two speed, i.e., two position switch.  So if one held the switch in the low (high pressure) setting the ram would move slowly even when not under a load.  The wheels on the Lowes Task Force look good too, but not as good as the HF.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 24, 2011)

The Pow'R Kraft is also a 2-speed.  Pull the handle back halfway and the ram moves more quickly, pull it back all the way and it slows down, presumably with more pressure.  I don't know anything about hydraulic pumps, so I don't know if these electrics are two-stage pumps or if they generate increased pressure in some other way.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 24, 2011)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> MrWhoopee,
> 
> In Northern CA, I assume you burn mostly softwoods.  Has that been your splitting experience?  I assume pine/fir/spruce... split easier than most hardwoods, but I don't know for sure.  I have many white pine on my property along with other softwoods.  This gives me some of that wood for fires just from property maintenance, not any wood harvesting.  Do you (electric) split green or wait for the rounds to dry a little?



The bulk of my wood is Douglas fir and lodgepole pine, but I also get some black oak. It is almost all standing dead when I cut it, though not always dry. The oak splits more easily than some of the doug fir, though the crotches can be just about impossible. The only stuff that has completely stymied the Homelite is wet/green white fir. Being wet and very stringy, the wedge just buried itself without making a split. Green oak seems to split more easily than dry, while dry softwoods split more easily than green.  I've split oak as large as 28 in. dia.





and doug fir over 30. The hard part is getting the rounds up on the splitter, I use a ramp and roll them up.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never used an electric splitter but view them more for low volume wood production and smaller wood.  It probably wouldn't handle stringy woods such as Elm or Cottonwood.  Personally I'd get a gas powered splitter at least 22 ton.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 24, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> I've never used an electric splitter but view them more for low volume wood production and smaller wood.  It probably wouldn't handle stringy woods such as Elm or Cottonwood.  Personally I'd get a gas powered splitter at least 22 ton.



My Pow'R Kraft handled elm just fine.  I'd occasionally have to pull apart the split pieces due to the stringiness (is that a word?) of elm, but I've heard that others with big gasoline-powered splitters sometimes have that problem too.  I wasn't trying to split huge pieces though, mostly 12-15" diameter and less.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, I have some white pine down that had a lower trunk in the range of 24", I estimate.  The rounds have been sitting on the ground in all kinds of weather.  I will take a look at them if I get a splitter.  I'm not sure what shape these rounds are in, they could be rotting - no longer valuable as firewood.

My current main interest in the lower cost electric splitter is a also have four mature Birch that came down and have been cut into round 18" +/- in length. I was cutting by "eye" so a few rounds may be 20", which I seem to be at the upper limit of the Task Force and other splitters.

A $1K plus gas splitter is not on my list of considerations.  I have a neighbor with a 34 ton gas monster and he has said several times that if I have anything too big to handle, I can use his splitter.  He said that knowing I will make very sparing use of it if at all.  I believe in neither a lender or borrower be when it comes to expensive tools and women.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 25, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> WoodNStuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great DanCorcoran!  I get a lot of free big rounds in my area around 36" plus.  So, I need a vertical gas powered splitter for my purposes.  This post has got me thinking about the possible value of having an electric splitter in my basement for splitting splits.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 25, 2011)

Definitely vertical.  I can't imagine lifting a 36" round which is 18" long onto a horizontal splitter.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 25, 2011)

I "popped" for the Pow' R' Kraft 65556 4-Ton 15 Amp Electric Log Splitter, for $248.39, delivered to my door by Amazon.    That's with no sales tax... but being an honest guy, or just playing it safe, I paid uncollected sales tax when I do my NJ State Income tax.. heck the state needs the money.  The point here is I use the "average" figure the state says they will accept, so I'll pay the same sales tax with/without this purchase. 

I'll look back, but I think I recall several posts here on Hearth.com about good quality in the Pow'R'Kraft line.   I've also read the seems be no difference between the 4 and 5 ton claimed electric splitters. 

I have wood waiting to be split and will give a brief experience post when I get this unit - not until early December.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 25, 2011)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> I "popped" for the Pow' R' Kraft 65556 4-Ton 15 Amp Electric Log Splitter, for $248.39, delivered to my door by Amazon.    That's with no sales tax... but being an honest guy, or just playing it safe, I paid uncollected sales tax when I do my NJ State Income tax.. heck the state needs the money.  The point here is I use the "average" figure the state says they will accept, so I'll pay the same sales tax with/without this purchase.
> 
> I'll look back, but I think I recall several posts here on Hearth.com about good quality in the Pow'R'Kraft line.   I've also read the seems be no difference between the 4 and 5 ton claimed electric splitters.
> 
> I have wood waiting to be split and will give a brief experience post when I get this unit - not until early December.



Thats a pretty good price Jerry, should split just about anything you throw at it except knots and crotches.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 26, 2011)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> I "popped" for the Pow' R' Kraft 65556 4-Ton 15 Amp Electric Log Splitter, for $248.39, delivered to my door by Amazon.    That's with no sales tax... but being an honest guy, or just playing it safe, I paid uncollected sales tax when I do my NJ State Income tax.. heck the state needs the money.  The point here is I use the "average" figure the state says they will accept, so I'll pay the same sales tax with/without this purchase.
> 
> I'll look back, but I think I recall several posts here on Hearth.com about good quality in the Pow'R'Kraft line.   I've also read the seems be no difference between the 4 and 5 ton claimed electric splitters.
> 
> I have wood waiting to be split and will give a brief experience post when I get this unit - not until early December.



The details of the motor, push head, ram end, etc. reveal that it is, indeed, the same as the Ryobi, Homelite, Task Force, etc.
That's a damn good price, especially with free shipping and no sales tax ;-) 
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 26, 2011)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> I "popped" for the Pow' R' Kraft 65556 4-Ton 15 Amp Electric Log Splitter, for $248.39, delivered to my door by Amazon.    That's with no sales tax... but being an honest guy, or just playing it safe, I paid uncollected sales tax when I do my NJ State Income tax.. heck the state needs the money.  The point here is I use the "average" figure the state says they will accept, so I'll pay the same sales tax with/without this purchase.
> 
> I'll look back, but I think I recall several posts here on Hearth.com about good quality in the Pow'R'Kraft line.   I've also read the seems be no difference between the 4 and 5 ton claimed electric splitters.
> 
> I have wood waiting to be split and will give a brief experience post when I get this unit - not until early December.



I'd be very interested to read about your experiences with your new electric splitter.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 29, 2011)

I just returned from my cabin and had a chance to use my 7-ton Pow'R'Kraft splitter on some larger rounds.  I was splitting red oak which was felled last summer and cut into 6-foot lengths.  I bucked it into 18-inch long rounds (one was 20" long) which were 18" in diameter.  The splitter had no problem with any of them, including the 20" round, if I put the wedge into the fresh-cut end of the round.  If I put the wedge into the soft end, which had been exposed to the elements for a year and a half, it would bury the wedge about an inch deep, but the round wouldn't split.  

As far as my needs are concerned, this performance is just fine.  I will always be bucking rounds which have at least one fresh-cut end and won't be splitting anything larger than 18" in diameter.  I mention this latter point because I'm alone when splitting and a red oak round which is 18" in diameter and 18" long weighs about 160# (using a green density of 62# per cubic foot).  Because this splitter is horizontal, you must lift the round onto the beam.  I could barely roll these rounds off my hand truck onto my splitter, much less lift them alone.  I continue to be a happy camper with my 7-ton Pow'R'Kraft.

P.S.  I'm going to post this reply as a separate thread in case anyone wants to read about the Pow'R'Kraft in particular.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Dan,

I don't follow you.  You seem to say if you tried to split from an end that had been exposed from the weather (soft end) the wedge could not be pushed more than about 1" into the round. Why would that be?  You have the 7 ton unit, that's a lot of pressure to be stopped dead at only 1" penetration.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 30, 2011)

You understand correctly.  Why, I don't know, but lligetfa in the other thread said he had the same experience when splitting manually.  Fresh-cut ends would split, but soft, mushy ends just bury the splitter.


----------



## bspooky (Dec 1, 2011)

I think my local menards matches this "online" price.....does this look like the same as the homelite/TaskForce/etc. splitter?

http://www.menards.com/main/more/la...t-electric-log-splitter/p-1657774-c-10115.htm

At $229 it just may be worth trying...

I believe this is the model 1200 (go to log splitters on the left, then scroll down): http://www.getearthquake.com/

Or copy and paste this link: http://www.getearthquake.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=W1200*4 into a browser, for some reason, direct clicking isn't working.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 1, 2011)

bspooky said:
			
		

> I think my local menards matches this "online" price.....does this look like the same as the homelite/TaskForce/etc. splitter?
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/more/la...t-electric-log-splitter/p-1657774-c-10115.htm
> 
> ...



That second link has a problem, but after looking a little further, I found that it is the same as the others. Good price!

I particularly like these features:

â€¢Rubber coated handle is perfectly placed for transmission
â€¢Long lasting wheels are made to withstand abuse

That's the stuff that's important to me.  :lol:


----------



## bspooky (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Craig for the confirmation, that helped me decide to head over there soon to see if my memory was accurate that they had this on the sale price. 

Not sure what is up with that link, tried replacing it and it still leads to an error on their server, yet if you copy/paste the same link it doesn't. Crazy.


----------



## bspooky (Dec 1, 2011)

Well rats. I think this Earthquake is the same or similar to the other 4-5 ton splitters, I looked at a couple before picking it up at Menards. Unfortunately, it isn't working out for me. Went through some ash easily enough, but the reason I am looking at these is for splitting some elm and oak I am not able to split with the smart log splitter. This won't split those either. Just puts a dent in the wood and stops. One piece I got to split by rotating, but that is it. I even tried letting the bleed screw out even more, but no luck.

The harbor freight that started this is a 2 HP motor, these 4-5 tons are 1.75 HP, so that may not be the answer. But I see the Powerhosue and the Pow "R" kraft 7 tons are 3 HP motors. So maybe they are true 7 tons, who knows.

I don't want to go gas (noise, fumes, I like electric stuff) and the only electric log splitters I can find over 7 tons are the ram splitters at I think 12 ton, but they are then large in size too (I have storage issues, LOL)

color me sad


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 1, 2011)

bspooky said:
			
		

> Well rats. I think this Earthquake is the same or similar to the other 4-5 ton splitters, I looked at a couple before picking it up at Menards. Unfortunately, it isn't working out for me. Went through some ash easily enough, but the reason I am looking at these is for splitting some elm and oak I am not able to split with the smart log splitter. This won't split those either. Just puts a dent in the wood and stops. One piece I got to split by rotating, but that is it. I even tried letting the bleed screw out even more, but no luck.
> 
> The harbor freight that started this is a 2 HP motor, these 4-5 tons are 1.75 HP, so that may not be the answer. But I see the Powerhosue and the Pow "R" kraft 7 tons are 3 HP motors. So maybe they are true 7 tons, who knows.
> 
> ...



Just a thought: are you using a 10-gauge cord, no longer than 25 feet?  That will deliver all the juice the splitter needs.  Higher gauge or longer length can reduce power.


----------



## bspooky (Dec 1, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Just a thought: are you using a 10-gauge cord, no longer than 25 feet?  That will deliver all the juice the splitter needs.  Higher gauge or longer length can reduce power.



Thanks for the good thought but I didn't use an extension cable, though planned to if it worked.


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2011)

bspooky said:
			
		

> and the only electric log splitters I can find over 7 tons are the ram splitters at I think 12 ton,



Just for the record, Ram Splitter makes a 16 ton model as well...but that doesn't help your storage issue.


----------



## bspooky (Dec 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> bspooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I am to the point where I would jump for that 16 ton ifi had room for it. Why doesmitmhave to be such a space hog? Lol. 

I thought there was a thread on here somewhere about where people store their gas splitters but am not finding it. I guess I doubt there will be any miracle solutions out there. :-(


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 1, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> bspooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use a 100 foot 10 gauge cord and it splits everything I throw at it that doesnt have a knot or crotch.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 1, 2011)

I really don't know how much of a voltage drop you'd be getting and whether that might cause overheating of your particular splitter.  My suggestion is generic: plugging your splitter directly into an outlet is the best answer (power-wise).  Extension cords may or may not degrade performance...depends on the splitter, the gauge, the length of the cord (and even the ambient temperature).


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 1, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I really don't know how much of a voltage drop you'd be getting and whether that might cause overheating of your particular splitter.  My suggestion is generic: plugging your splitter directly into an outlet is the best answer (power-wise).  Extension cords may or may not degrade performance...depends on the splitter, the gauge, the length of the cord (and even the ambient temperature).



I plan on getting a  bigger gas pwered splitter soon and Im just going to keep the 5 ton electric in the basement and use it as as a kindling maker and split one or two splits now and then.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Pow R' Kraft 4-ton arrived tonight, after dark.  The UPS truck had two men on it, so they had no problem getting the splitter off the truck and on my driveway.  The box looked to be in good condition, a cardboard box.   I had no trouble with getting the box open where I discovered another cardboard box inside with some Styrofoam blocks in the four corners of the bigger box.  As I knew the unit had wheels I lifted the box so that I could in effect roll the splitter out.  Even on a gravel drive the wheels managed to roll the unit along.  

I noticed the inside box has some oil stains on one end - I didn't think to associate it with an end of the unit, but it could be at the end the fill/check hole and the bleeder hold are at.  Hope some fluid leaked out because of the bleeder or fill were not tight enough to prevent it.  I'll get out tonight and check the oil level and the bleeder "nut".  

I will try to split a few fresh Birch rounds tomorrow, none bigger than about 12" in diameter.  This is the wood that pushed my decision toward buying an electric splitter.  The Birch rounds split open but not apart as the wood fibers continue to hold it together.  I hope the electric splitter will drive the push ram closer to the splitter than does my manual splitter.  I have sharpened a hatchet to use to hack the fibers if that is still necessary.  This run may not be a good test, most of the wood I've split over the years breaks apart after one end is split apart a inch or two. This was also true of some Birch I split in the past, but I think those rounds had sat around for a month or more, the stuff I have not was cut into rounds over the past 4 weeks.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 2, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> I plan on getting a  bigger gas pwered splitter soon and Im just going to keep the 5 ton electric in the basement and use it as as a kindling maker and split one or two splits now and then.



I've thought that using an electric splitter for kindling manufacture and some minor splitting in the basement would be very helpful, especially in the dead of winter.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's exactly what I use my 4 ton splitter for. I have it on a wheeled stand between my wood & the furnace. Actually, this shoulder season, I think I have re-split 80% of the wood that has gone into it so far, makes for way better shoulder season fires - small, quick to light & hot. Not much room to swing an axe down there, and it doesn't take up much room up against the wood pile.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Back to my new Pow R' Kraft 4-ton.  Checking the bleeder "wing" nut I find it open a couple of turns, and think that is where the hydraulic oil on the bottom of the shipping box came from.  From the "spot" on the shipping box I'd say the quantity of lost oil is a few ounces. 

Now the question is do I need to add oil to the reservoir?   I stood the splitter on its base, vertical position and unscrewed the dip-stick filler hole.  This allowed me to withdraw a long round rod, didn't measure, perhaps 18" long.  It had the feel and smell of hydraulic oil, but is almost absent any reference marks, other than what appears to be a ring around the stick about an inch or two from the bottom of the rod.  When I cleaned the rod and reinserted and withdrew it I could see very clean oil on the lower end of the rod, I'd say about 1/2 way up toward the one mark I could see/find.  The owner's manual doesn't give any advice on how to "read" the dip stick.  The manual does spec the oil capacity at 3.7 quarts.  

Where can I buy oil?  Specs say:  Shell Tellus 22, Mobil DTEW 11, ARAL Vitam GF 22, BP Energol HLP-HM 22, or equivalent (whatever that is supposed to mean).  There is no caution about overfilling or about operating below some specific level on the dip-stick.  I'd assume one risks getting air in the system if the splitter is operated below some level.

Any thoughts/advice?

EDIT::: looking back the owner manual directs on refilling the hydraulic  reservoir to "Make sure the level of the refilled oil is just between 2 grooves around the dipstick"  I'll have to take a closer look to see if I can see a second groove.  As already stated I did spot one mark, which could be described as a "groove", just visible not a bold mark.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Up early, looking again at the splitter's dip stick I do see two grooves.  One is about 1/4" from the bottom, the other (the only one I saw on first inspection) is up another 2", at 2 1/4".  The dip now reads about mid-range, up 1 1/4", so safe to operate (maybe ideal) and whatever oil was lost during shipping is insignificant.

Overall, pre-operational use, the unit gets a "A" on overall quality look and (straight, heavy, nice paint...) and shipment.  Again, this is a Pow R' Kraft 4-ton electric.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Back again, hope some are finding this user information helpful.

I split about 20 rounds of very fresh wet (we had a very wet year in North Central NJ) of Birch.  The largest were in the area of the recommended limit (10 to 12 inches) down to a couple that were about 4".  Some had several branch collars on them, indicating a possible hard-to-split, all split withing the first couple of inches of penetration.  But, as noted earlier the Birch manages to hold long fibers of wood going back to the pusher/ram end of the round.  This electric splitter closes to about 4" of the splitter (I didn't measure) and this did for most rounds make it possible for little old me (6'6" and 240 pounds and going down, and, yes, old) to pull the splits apart.  A few benefited from my little hatchet which I used to break the fibers holding the split together.  On a couple of the larger rounds I ran the round through in the other direction and at 90 degrees to the original split.  All rounds were in the 18 to 19" length.   I am sure if the Birch was drier and other wood types would have split long before the ram was driven to the end-of-travel.  

Other notes:  I started with a 25' length of 14/3 extension cord plugged into an external 15 amp circuit I have - the splitter pulled that breaker when first tested unloaded, no split in the tray.  I connect via a window (same extension) to a 20 amp circuit in the laundry room.  I had to move the splitter a little farther from my stack of rounds.  Conclusion is the 4-ton does pull at least 15 amps, maybe more like 18 amps just to run the hydraulic pump.  During splitting there was no obvious slowdown of the ram as it pushed into the candidate split.

If I need to go to a 50 foot extension cord I plan to use a 12 gauge, an additional purchase, about $25 at HF, $50 at Walmart.  I am not saying the cords are the same quality, but I'd guess both are made-in-china, I'll check on that point. 

Overall, I am very pleased with this electric splitter.  I will try it on some smaller rounds of Sugar (I think) Maple when I get to that part of the clean-up.  The Maple is from a large limb, not the whole tree, so the larger parts are about 6' in diameter.   I have some very large White Pine that are about 24" in diameter and have been "drying" in the woods for a couple of years.  They may be rot by now, but I'd guess not.  If I decide to split some of the Pine and something interesting comes up, I'll post.

Thanks to all who helped my make the decision to buy an electric spitter.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 2, 2011)

I find it very hard to read the oil level on the dipstick. The splitter will tell you when it needs oil, it will get noisy (almost sounds like a rattle) and the travel will slow noticeably. I use generic "Hydraulic Oil" purchased at Ace Hardware, works fine.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 2, 2011)

For my 7-ton, I use a Harbor Freight 10-gauge cord.  A three-wire extension cord has to be pretty hard to screw up, manufacturing wise (I could take three insulated strands of solid copper wire and use electrical tape to hold them together and it'd work just fine).  Unless I need cold weather flexibility, chemical resistance, or some other fairly esoteric feature, I just go with cheap.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 5, 2011)

I have used my Ryobi 4 ton for most of my splitting for the last 3+ years! That little bugger is a beast, I discovered the trick is to make the back a little higher than the front and let her rip. I routinely split ash, oak and maple on it. The only trouble I have is when the wood is real notty but even then I usually can split the sides off then work into it. My dream of a full size splitter is still there however just don't have the $. Who ever thought these little splitters up was a genius and I want to shake there hand.


----------



## Hinterlander (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought the Homelite electric from Home Depot this fall and so far, have split 8 face cords of Ash, Red Oak, Cherry, Poplar and Box Elder with it.   Round sizes have been up to 22".   This little splitter has not failed me yet.  I did have to quarter one of the large Cherry rounds, but only because I couldn't lift it to the splitter.   Best part of the electric splitter thing is I can back my trailer into my garage, light my kero heater when its 18 degrees outside and listen to the hockey game while splitting at night.   Makes for a very productive workout.


----------



## nate379 (Dec 13, 2011)

Have split all my wood with a 4 ton Ryobi unit.  It has split at least 20+ cords with no trouble.

Only thing I hated was the 2 handed operation, so I modified it to work with just one hand.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 13, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Have split all my wood with a 4 ton Ryobi unit.  It has split at least 20+ cords with no trouble.
> 
> Only thing I hated was the 2 handed operation, so I modified it to work with just one hand.



NATE379, do you have a pic of your splitter set-up?


----------



## nate379 (Dec 13, 2011)

No I don't, but I made the lever close to the switch button so I can push the button and push the lever down with one hand.

Also thought about putting a foot switch and removing the button on the splitter.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 13, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> No I don't, but I made the lever close to the switch button so I can push the button and push the lever down with one hand.
> 
> Also thought about putting a foot switch and removing the button on the splitter.



I changed both controls to foot pedals, allowing me to work standing up and control the log with both hands. I'd like to think I'm smart enough to keep my hands out of the danger zone.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 13, 2011)

MrWhoopee said:
			
		

> NATE379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm probably older than you, so I know I'm not.


----------



## Vincent (May 12, 2013)

I put my 7 ton splitter on cement blocks 3 high and that height works pretty good for me.


----------



## HDRock (May 12, 2013)

I use my motorcycle lift, strap the splitter on , works great


----------



## Sprinter (May 13, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I have used my Ryobi 4 ton for most of my splitting for the last 3+ years! That little bugger is a beast, I discovered *the trick is to make the back a little higher than the front and let her rip.* I routinely split ash, oak and maple on it. The only trouble I have is when the wood is real notty but even then I usually can split the sides off then work into it. My dream of a full size splitter is still there however just don't have the $. Who ever thought these little splitters up was a genius and I want to shake there hand.


Pete, I'm using the identical Homelite "5 ton". Would you elaborate a bit on raising the back up? I can't quite picture what you're doing.

FWIW, my experience with the Homelite has also been very positive. Mostly, I use it for splitting down the giant splits I usually get delivered to me, but I have used it on some pretty large rounds. As others have said, it is best on species that have few knots, like the alder I get, oak, etc. Knots and gnarly pieces are the weak point on these electrics.



WoodNStuff said:


> I've thought that using an electric splitter for kindling manufacture and some minor splitting in the basement would be very helpful, especially in the dead of winter.


This makes sense. I'm often going out and splitting stuff smaller. The electric is right there in the garage (all winter).


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2013)

Got the stand when I bought mine. Works a treat.


----------



## Sprinter (May 13, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Got the stand when I bought mine. Works a treat


Yeah, operating at waist high is the only way to go. You can just stand there all day and split. I just have mine on sawhorses and a piece of osb. A stand like that on wheels would be nice.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 13, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Pete, I'm using the identical Homelite "5 ton". Would you elaborate a bit on raising the back up? I can't quite picture what you're doing.
> 
> FWIW, my experience with the Homelite has also been very positive. Mostly, I use it for splitting down the giant splits I usually get delivered to me, but I have used it on some pretty large rounds. As others have said, it is best on species that have few knots, like the alder I get, oak, etc. Knots and gnarly pieces are the weak point on these electrics.
> 
> This makes sense. I'm often going out and splitting stuff smaller. The electric is right there in the garage (all winter).



I would put a 2*4 under the back tires I am not sure why but the splitter does run much better that way. Most people say to lift the front however mine barely ran that way.

Pete


----------



## Vincent (May 13, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I use my motorcycle lift, strap the splitter on , works great


I  like to see some close up pics of your side table


----------



## HDRock (May 13, 2013)

Vincent said:


> I like to see some close up pics of your side table


 
OK already have some pics
It is a extension wing from an old table saw.
It really does need some other braces, I haven't got around to making yet.  Been Busy,  For now I stuck a little sawhorse under the back to support it.


----------

